
FOSS projects which are still active, yet already abandoned by their founders? - anta40
I&#x27;m curious whether there are such projects. By &quot;big&quot; I mean something like VLC, Perl, or Firefox.
======
cauterized
Do you make a distinction between "abandoned" and "deliberately turned over to
other primary maintainers"?

------
ksherlock
GNOME. GIMP. Anything that was dumped to the Apache Foundation. MySQL.
Postgres. C. Unix. *BSD. Debian. Node.js.

